
Ask HN: Are you dead? - p0d
Can we please stop entitling articles, “Is whatever dead?” Let’s leave the drama to Bruce Willis and ask better questions.
======
rapnie
Ha ha. I gather you refer to questions like "Is this project still actively
maintained?".

While these kind of questions might be a bit annoying, I still think they are
valid in many cases. Sure, you can phrase it very eloquently, but if you have
indeed moved on from your (former?) pet project to new exciting ventures, then
that is a waste of time, both for the one reading, and the one who asks.

Remember that you would not get this question, if the one asking didn't like
it in the first place, and isn't seriously considering to use it.

But maybe they can formulate it a bit friendlier: "Say, is your project still
alive and healthy?" :)

------
bookofjoe
Hear, hear!

